# Canon Announces Four New Compact Pixma Printers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 6, 2016)

```
<strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 6 September 2016</strong> – Canon today unveils a newly designed PIXMA inkjet line-up with design, connectivity and creativity at their centre. No matter your needs, Canon offers something for everyone with its entry-level PIXMA TS5050 series, mid-range PIXMA TS6050 series, PIXMA TS8050 series and its top-of-the-range PIXMA TS9050 series – all of which are up to 40% more compact.</p>
<ul>
<li>PIXMA TS5050 series</li>
<li>PIXMA TS6050 series</li>
<li>PIXMA TS8050 series</li>
<li>PIXMA TS9050 series</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Seamless connectivity

</strong>Thanks to integrated Wi-Fi connectivity, each PIXMA offers wireless printing from PCs, smartphones and tablets via the improved Canon PRINT app for Android and iOS. Features such as Wi-Fi Direct¹ and ‘Access Point Mode’ let you connect directly to the printer without needing a router or Wi-Fi password, making it easy to share your printer with visiting friends and family.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The PIXMA TS9050 series and PIXMA TS8050 series’ PIXMA Touch & Print feature, accessed via the Canon PRINT app on Android devices, allows you to simply connect your NFC-enabled smartphone or tablet and create a print or scan. The PIXMA TS9050 series’ Ethernet connection gives you the freedom to share the connection between multiple PCs on a network.</p>
<p>With the PIXMA TS9050 series, PIXMA TS8050 series and PIXMA TS6050 series, the LCD touch screens provide access to the PIXMA Cloud link, which connects to your favourite cloud services, so you can quickly print a photo or upload a document to read on the go². If you love social media, the selected printers³ can connect to Instagram™, bringing your favourite photographs to life – even as 13x13cm (5×5”) prints on Canon’s new square glossy photo paper.</p>
<p><strong>Modern, compact designs for stylish and connected homes

</strong>The compact, sleek designs are the most distinct and eye-catching yet, making your PIXMA a piece of art in the home. The contrasting mirror and matte finish of the PIXMA TS8050 series and PIXMA TS6050 series add instant shine in any room, while those wanting to make an artistic statement can with the PIXMA TS9050 series cutting-edge box aesthetic. The front tilt panel and large LCD screens, provide quick access to the all-new intuitive single screen home menu, mirroring the Canon PRINT app’s simple navigation and functionality.</p>
<p><strong>Quick and easy quality home printing</strong>

The PIXMA TS5050 series and PIXMA TS6050 series’ five individual ink tanks provide fast, high-quality printing on both plain and photo paper. Using an additional grey ink tank and enhanced photo black ink, the PIXMA TS9050 series and PIXMA TS8050 series both improve photo print quality, with richer details in dark and shaded areas, making them ideal for photography enthusiasts. Optional XL cartridges across all models allow you to print more pages, whilst the single ink cartridges minimise waste, with each colour individually replaceable.</p>
<p><strong>Get creative from the comfort of your home</strong>

From photos, to double-sided documents, or personalised birthday cards and a child’s artwork, the new PIXMA models are compatible with a wide range of paper types and sizes, thanks to the new rear paper feed. In addition to this a front cassette on the TS9050 series, TS8050 series and TS6050 series, mean users can simultaneously have plain paper for documents in the front cassette whilst having photo paper loaded in the rear tray making light work of printing both document and photos without having to switch paper between prints. Both the PIXMA TS9050 series and the PIXMA TS8050 series feature direct disc printing via the Canon PRINT app.</p>
<p>The PIXMA TS9050 series, PIXMA TS8050 series and PIXMA TS5050 series can also print your photos straight from an SD memory card, without the need for a PC. With SD card printing on the PIXMA TS9050 series, you can even add creative filters directly onto your photos from the large 12.6cm (5”) printer touchscreen itself, for inspiration at the touch of a button.</p>
<p><strong>PIXMA TS5050 series key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>All-In-One printer that’s compact, elegant and affordable</li>
<li>Print over Wi-Fi, from an SD card, or from the cloud</li>
<li>7.5 cm (3”) LCD display and simple user interface</li>
<li>Print 10×15 cm (4”x6”) borderless photos at home in under 40 seconds</li>
<li>Smartphone- and tablet-ready with the Canon PRINT app</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>PIXMA TS6050 series key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Fast All-In-One document and photo printer</li>
<li>Wi-Fi for cable-free printing, copying and scanning around the house</li>
<li>Intuitive user interface with 7.5 cm (3”) touchscreen</li>
<li>Access cloud features from the printer’s touchscreen</li>
<li>Smartphone and tablet ready using the Canon PRINT app</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>PIXMA TS8050 series key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Print your photos at home in stunning quality</li>
<li>Compact design Wi-Fi printer with copy and scan functions</li>
<li>Large 10.8 cm (4.3”) touchscreen and auto-tilting front panel</li>
<li>Wi-Fi, NFC and SD card connectivity options</li>
<li>Smartphone- and tablet-ready with the Canon PRINT app</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>PIXMA TS9050 series key features:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Specialist printer that delivers stunning lab-quality photos</li>
<li>Creative filters for SD card images using the large 12.6 cm (5”) touchscreen</li>
<li>Compact form factor with elegant contrasting textures</li>
<li>Smartphone-ready All-In-One with Wi-Fi and cloud connectivity</li>
<li>Wi-Fi, NFC, Ethernet and SD card connectivity options</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## JonAustin (Sep 7, 2016)

<random rants>

Pretty sad that they found it necessary to list "compact design" as one of the key features for the two higher-end models just to get to 5 bullet points. Oh, but wait, the TS9050 also features "elegant contrasting textures" ... take my money!

Not sure why I would want to bother to connect my device to a printer, just to upload a document to the cloud.

I wonder what happened to the TS7050.

Possibly the most exciting bit of news in this announcement is Canon's new 5" square glossy photo paper!

<end random rants>

(I know I should be griping over on one of the recent 5D Mark IV threads, instead, but they're too crowded ...)


----------



## spice5.com (Sep 7, 2016)

When someone releases a printer that has large ink cartridges that don't dry out when the printer goes unused for extended periods please wake me up.


----------



## msatter (Sep 7, 2016)

This is your wakeup-call and have a look at the Epson Ecotank printers. Not yet photo quality but for normal printing sufficient.

Cost price per page about 0.3 Euro cents and that is abut 4 Dollar cents.


----------



## Joakim (Sep 8, 2016)

I find Epson printers some of the most user unfriendly and obtuse electronics product i have ever used. I have not used any other printers (at home) in recent years but the experience of using an Epson printer put me off from printing at home entirely, and now i just print at work.

With so many streamlined interfaces and in general user friendly electronic devices nowadays i find it very surprising that printers work so badly. Epson printers are apparently considered easy to use, which makes me wonder just how horrible an experience it must be to use printers from other companies.

Are Canon printers more user friendly?


----------



## Fleetie (Sep 8, 2016)

spice5.com said:


> When someone releases a printer that has large ink cartridges that don't dry out when the printer goes unused for extended periods please wake me up.


Exactly! I will never buy a printer that requires me to print something every week or whatever it is.
I got so, so sick of that.


----------

